# Snow cover



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

14'' Pfttt! I'm workin tomorrow!:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Just heard an awesome quote on the weather news "I don't care what those Yankees say, you can't drive on ice"


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

you can drive on ice


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I've been driving on ice my whole life and have never owned or used chains.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I've never used them myself, don't even own a set. My philosophy, if my 4WD can't get me where I want/need to go, my butt is staying put! Also, I have good tires on it as well.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

saskataper said:


> I've been driving on ice my whole life and have never owned or used chains.


I've been driving on ice since thanksgiving this winter and forgot how to drive on tar or anything else!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> I've been driving on ice since thanksgiving this winter and forgot how to drive on tar or anything else!


Ya'll can keep that chit!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> Ya'll can keep that chit!


Pussy !


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

We only use chains in the bush and it has nothing to do with driving.:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Pussy !


YEAH!..:yes:..LOL! A foot and 1/2 ain't chit. You should have seen my little town this evening ....IT was like black Friday!!!!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I would love to be there and watch the folks go crazy. Would lmao so hard. :lol:

We just had our curbs cleared of 6' snowbanks. We're running out of room to put the stuff. No problem driving around here !


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Good luck Moore


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

boco said:


> Good luck Moore


Wow! You've really got it bad out there! Even in the Minnesota sticks we've never had to burn cars to stay warm.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah.......I think I'll take a day off..:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

We had a dumping of 8" over the weekend, it melted off quick. Find a good tow rope and go pull some people outta the ditch and make some beer money


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Yeah.......I think I'll take a day off..:thumbsup:


moore I am envious of that chip of property, my lot is 50x120


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

moore said:


> Yeah.......I think I'll take a day off..:thumbsup:


looks like some good hunting there moore !!:2guns::thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> moore I am envious of that chip of property, my lot is 50x120


Joe...All I have Is a 1560 sf ranch on 2 acres ,,but 1 year from now It's paid for!:thumbsup: Then the 30x40 garage goes up ...Then It's back to the bank!!!!!


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

boco said:


> Good luck Moore


looks like there's going to be more than just Fred in his beds :sleep1:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

drywall guy158 said:


> looks like some good hunting there moore !!:2guns::thumbup:


big time!! I don't hunt. But the racks here are huge! They walk up to our back door.:yes: There was a 450-500 lb black bear roaming around back in the fall.. My son and I saw him .

If your ever down this way DG I'll hook you up with the Bell road boys hunting club..


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

moore said:


> Joe...All I have Is a 1560 sf ranch on 2 acres ,,but 1 year from now It's paid for!:thumbsup: Then the 30x40 garage goes up ...Then It's back to the bank!!!!!


a ranch... got any sheeps?  you have the space..


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Joe...All I have Is a 1560 sf ranch on 2 acres ,,but 1 year from now It's paid for!:thumbsup: Then the 30x40 garage goes up ...Then It's back to the bank!!!!!


kool, your da man Moe, the garage costs min if ya do a ubuild, stay away from any contractor that looks like the Shamwow dude







going by the name Ferguson, probs a good time to load on dem festools

been building mine

did you see a abonibal snow dude in your back yard, looks like 2 burrito Mexico, carefull do not try to approach, take double care if he has a jr snow dude with him


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Your tripping me out Joe! Of ALL the members On DWT You and I will half to meet up one day! It's just in the stars !!!! I have gotta meet you man!!!!.... LOL!


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

saskataper said:


> I've been driving on ice my whole life and have never owned or used chains.


Driving and walking on thin ice


----------

